# Welcome!



## Needleme

Hi Loomers, 
In response to requests for a loom knitting forum on our great KP site, we now have a site to share info, tips and patterns for loom knitting. I am new to this fun craft, and hope to learn more. Looking forward to sharing with you all.


----------



## justmama

Needleme said:


> Hi Loomers,
> In response to requests for a loom knitting forum on our great KP site, we now have a site to share info, tips and patterns for loom knitting. I am new to this fun craft, and hope to learn more. Looking forward to sharing with you all.


Thank you so much
Cheers
Just Mama :thumbup:


----------



## Needleme

Yay! You found it! Hope more join us :lol:


----------



## diamondbelle

I'm glad to see this section. I just bought the Martha Stewart Loom set and am anxious to try it - as soon as I finish the sweater I'm knitting.


----------



## SylviaC

Hi, I am in. So glad you started this. Will this send a message to my email like regular threads? I am assuming so. I would hate to miss anything. 
Don't have a loom yet but hoping to get them this week. 50% coupon for Michaels helps 
I will check out the Knifty Knitter and the Martha Stewart ones. Before I even start I am wanting an infinity but I heard some bad things about those here on KP. I can't afford the better ones. (birthday in July though - maybe my son will treat me) 
I want to make blankets as I believe that looms will be easier on me physically than needles. Guess I will find out and with 50% off I am not losing too much if they are not right for me.


----------



## realsilvergirl

Fun fun fun! Remember....a loom is a knitting needle broke down into many little needles! Add a loom tool and you are off!


----------



## Needleme

I think it will if you "subscribe."
Looming is fun, and a nice addition to needles. Hope you enjoy it too!


----------



## O.O.

Thank you. I am new to the loom also. I have the Knifty Knitters round and the long ones. I also have Martha Stewarts looms.


----------



## cindy lew

I'm so excited I can't wait to hear from others..thank you again Cindy Lew


----------



## jeanzach

thank you so much! Does anyone know how to translate circle loom patterns to flat board loom patterns? I have an authentic board loom and love it!


----------



## Needleme

Yay-- our first question! Here we go. 
Sorry I don't know the answer, but I am sure someone will!


----------



## Hollyrn

I have the knitting board sock loom and I am trying to get used to it. Glad to have a section to get help and share ideas.


----------



## Andrea in TN

here we go- so happy to find others who are interested in this


----------



## bevbill-1948

took afew minutes but found it ,its wonderful


----------



## bonmouse65

Yes -- finally got to the right place and I have signed up! This is wonderful and long overdue! Thanks and happy looming!


----------



## Dowager

Thanks soo much! I got the Loops & Threads Knit Quick Circular loom set from Michael's for Christmas. I also got a RedHeart Loom Knitting Made Easy booklet with 6 patterns. There is a pattern in it called "Lovely,Lacy Shawl" that I would like to try. However, it calls for the 48 peg purple Knifty Knitter Loom. The largest loom in my set contains only 41 pegs. How can I adjust the pattern to make on the loom I have?


----------



## Debbie J

Can't wait! I have the Knifty Knitter round Looms, a sock loom and a straight loom that my DH made for me. He is just so sweet to me! I am ready to make something. Anyone have a good easy beginner's pattern?


----------



## Andrea in TN

how will I sign up? so excited


----------



## Dowager

Debbie J said:


> Can't wait! I have the Knifty Knitter round Looms, a sock loom and a straight loom that my DH made for me. He is just so sweet to me! I am ready to make something. Anyone have a good easy beginner's pattern?


If you go to www.lionbrand.com and type "loom knit patterns" in the search box, they have over 100 patterns free. I haven't hit google yet for the search but I can only imagine what they will have.


----------



## Sooner

Yes!!!! found it. Glad to have this site now. Welcome all of us loomers. Hope I might be able to answer some of the questions. Sooner


----------



## jenny012760

I am glad it is here now. Hard to find looming patterns and videos.


----------



## SylviaC

Andrea in TN said:


> how will I sign up? so excited


I think you already are because you added a post. So as long as you don't unwatch, you will get all the updates.


----------



## ghosking

Thank you Admin for adding this to the site. I'm sure it will take off very soon  Loomer's Unite  I've been looming alot more these days, as I'm going for therapy twice a week on my arm now. 


Look forward to seeing the many posts


----------



## MzBarnz

Yay!!! Can't wait to see all the posts on this topic!!! Thank you so much for creating it!


----------



## yorkie1

Me too!!


----------



## Sgrantbrown

I have started a double sided stitch on the long loom to make an afgan. Going pretty well, really easy to do. I am a little concerned about joining the panels but we will see when we get to that. Thank you for starting the site as information/questions infomation is hard to find


----------



## aknitter

This could be interesting. I have a set but haven't used it.

Anita


----------



## duarteshelia

im new also to the loom so any and all help from you ladies would be wonderful.


----------



## jnwynn

I noticed some new to me youtube videos for chevron stitch by twitchy fingers. It's just the basic idea and she shows you how to work it on authentic knitting board but states it can be done on any loom. I love seeing ways to knit new stitches. Should be fun learning together.

Jane


----------



## vpatt

aha, found it!!


----------



## Needleme

Great!


----------



## Needleme

Yay! Sorry for it being kinda hard to find. I am really new at this and may not be explaining things clearly enough. But we will all learn together!


----------



## bonmouse65

Needleme said:


> Yay! Sorry for it being kinda hard to find. I am really new at this and may not be explaining things clearly enough. But we will all learn together!


Not to worry - many of us are new to this as well. Took me about three tries before I finally found the right spot to subscribe to this one. Now I can subscribe to some others that I have been interested in. You are right - we will all learn together - that's what part of this forum is all about. Hugs and happy looming!


----------



## piaemn

Thanks ever so much for this site. It will give me more incentive to use my looms. Happy knitting, everyone ;-)


----------



## Needleme

:thumbup: 
Thanks!


----------



## Sooner

Again Thanks! Didn't know there are so many of us.. be fun to learn from each other. Take care Sooner


----------



## mohoppy52

Jumping for joy!!!!!!! I have many different looms,like the KK ones and a few of the sock looms and the long looms from KK for afghans. Really love making tube socks on the looms.


----------



## Needleme

Mohoppy and Sooner-- looking forward to patterns and pictures and looming advice!


----------



## Avalon37

bevbill-1948 said:


> took afew minutes but found it ,its wonderful


I finally found it also. I have had the Knifty Knitter rounds and the rectangular set for quite awhile but couldn't find anything interesting in patterns for them. Maybe we can all learn to gether


----------



## MistyBabe

I'm here.......YAY!!!!!! 
I have knifty knitter looms.....circular and oblong.
Then I have a wooden loom....sorry don't remember the name of it.....
I have made tube slippers and love them. I have made hats and a couple of dog sweaters, also made wrist warmers and mittens.
Now on the oblong loom I found that the figure eight stitch works for me.....it's the one I use on my wooden loom.....so I have a shawl or it could be a moebius on a oblong loom now. On the flower loom I want to make a baby bottle cover.....will let you know when I get it down.
Thank you for getting this section for us loom knitters!!!!!


----------



## Andrea in TN

SylviaC said:


> Andrea in TN said:
> 
> 
> 
> how will I sign up? so excited
> 
> 
> 
> I think you already are because you added a post. So as long as you don't unwatch, you will get all the updates.
Click to expand...

thanks- still new to some of this this forum is so good for learning I can't wait to see where this takes us- I have been looming for a couple of years and am glad to have someone else to talk with about it--- it is great for when your hands are tired of other crafts and there is really no pattern that can't be adapted if you think about it and have the right size looms.


----------



## Andrea in TN

Dowager said:


> Thanks soo much! I got the Loops & Threads Knit Quick Circular loom set from Michael's for Christmas. I also got a RedHeart Loom Knitting Made Easy booklet with 6 patterns. There is a pattern in it called "Lovely,Lacy Shawl" that I would like to try. However, it calls for the 48 peg purple Knifty Knitter Loom. The largest loom in my set contains only 41 pegs. How can I adjust the pattern to make on the loom I have?


you could cut back on the number of repeats or else you will need to buy a loom with more pegs also remember this is a flat project so don't go in a circle- been there done that!


----------



## drdi

Hi everyone: I'm in. I need a basic project to get me started with the loom. Any ideas?


----------



## Andrea in TN

drdi said:


> Hi everyone: I'm in. I need a basic project to get me started with the loom. Any ideas?


if you have round looms most start with a hat or tube socks to get the feel of the loom . If you have a rake loom or long rectangle loom you might want to try a scarf or afghan. Either are good starter projects and you can find plenty of patterns by googling the words knitting loom patterns. A hat patterns should have come with your round looms it is good to get used to the looms before you branch out.


----------



## dc61492002

I am new to this site and also love that there are now patterns for the loom knitting customers. I have all kinds and sizes of knitting looms including a wooden one and the Martha Stewart looms but tried it out and found they are difficult to use. I will be downloading a lot more patterns now. Thank you for finally having this site. Love it.
Denise, RI


----------



## Karen M1

You can use the long looms in the round by going around the outside. It is better if you use the loom clips if you are using the KK's.You can also do a flat piece on the round looms.... just follow your pattern for the round loom.



jeanzach said:


> thank you so much! Does anyone know how to translate circle loom patterns to flat board loom patterns? I have an authentic board loom and love it!


----------



## sidlee

Needleme said:


> I think it will if you "subscribe."
> Looming is fun, and a nice addition to needles. Hope you enjoy it too!


where do you subscribe????


----------



## Ronie

YAY!!! I made it in here.. I picked up a long loom someone had made at a second hand sale for a dollar.. I am itching to get started.... I remember my 'knitting jenny' when I was a little girl.. but I can't remember how I used it... lol


----------



## Lanafay

Hello, I hope I learn alot about looming. I have started a scarf and I'm not ready to bind off yet, but hope someone can help me when that time gets here. Thought I would be able to loom with one hand easier than knitting. It's slow going, but think this will be fun.


----------



## yorkie1

Will there be any instructions on the Loom site that is about the first steps on a loom and show what the terms mean? I have several patterns, but they don't give the starting steps. 
I have no idea on how to read the instructions.


----------



## Karen M1

[when you are ready to bind off go to you tube put in loom knitting then look for scarf bind offs. Also if you would pick up a few good looming book, that would be very helpful. The library has some loom knitting books. It depends on what type of loom you are using. Is it round or is it oblong?There are some pictures on line to show you how to do it also. I would have to do a search for them. Try googling "loom knitting scarf bind off" good luck.

quote=Lanafay]Hello, I hope I learn alot about looming. I have started a scarf and I'm not ready to bind off yet, but hope someone can help me when that time gets here. Thought I would be able to loom with one hand easier than knitting. It's slow going, but think this will be fun.[/quote]


----------



## Playswithfire

Whoo Hoo! So glad we got a loom section!!!!


----------



## Needleme

sidlee said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will if you "subscribe."
> Looming is fun, and a nice addition to needles. Hope you enjoy it too!
> 
> 
> 
> where do you subscribe????
Click to expand...

Go to My Profile and look down the list of topics. Near the bottom, you should find "Loom Knitting".
Another way to her there is to go on the KP HOME page and look down at the topics. We come after "Patterns." Let me know if you are still having trouble!


----------



## SylviaC

Needleme said:


> sidlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will if you "subscribe."
> Looming is fun, and a nice addition to needles. Hope you enjoy it too!
> 
> 
> 
> where do you subscribe????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to My Profile and look down the list of topics. Near the bottom, you should find "Loom Knitting".
> Another way to her there is to go on the KP HOME page and look down at the topics. We come after "Patterns." Let me know if you are still having trouble!
Click to expand...

You already are getting the emails because you added a post. So as long as you don't 'unwatch', you will get all the updates.


----------



## Cliff

Looms are more user friendly than needles if you have a handicap. Great to have a forum devoted to loom knitting


----------



## Needleme

Yay-- welcome, Cliff! Glad to have you here!


----------



## Cliff

This site can be very helpful http://loomknitting.com/


----------



## SylviaC

Thanks for the link Cliff and welcome to KP and the Loom knitting thread. 
I am not disabled but I have pain in my shoulders and wrists when I knit for too long so I am looking forward to trying looms - just have to get over there to buy them.


----------



## bonmouse65

Cliff said:


> This site can be very helpful http://loomknitting.com/


Good link - thank you! If you click on Newsletter and then click on 
Loom Knitter's Circle - there are some good videos on basic stitches that are helpful for beginners.


----------



## Karen M1

Hi Cliff, glad to see you here... hope all is well... hope to see Grac too.



Cliff said:


> Looms are more user friendly than needles if you have a handicap. Great to have a forum devoted to loom knitting


----------



## Jackie2

Andrea in TN said:


> drdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone: I'm in. I need a basic project to get me started with the loom. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> if you have round looms most start with a hat or tube socks to get the feel of the loom . If you have a rake loom or long rectangle loom you might want to try a scarf or afghan. Either are good starter projects and you can find plenty of patterns by googling the words knitting loom patterns. A hat patterns should have come with your round looms it is good to get used to the looms before you branch out.
Click to expand...

Don't be afraid to try a scarf or even blocks that can be seamed together on the round looms as well. You don't have to go in a complete circle or use all the pegs. My very first project was a scarf made on a circular loom.


----------



## Mum4tier

Thank you for this thread. I have a 'frozen shoulder' GRRRR! Hopefully loom knitting will get me back 'in the loop'


----------



## Needleme

Were you referring to signing up regarding the site or the post ( which you have found!)about the Lion's Brand patterns?


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

I have the Authentic Knitting board in the 28" length & so far I have made a baby afghan from a pattern that I made up as I knit the afghan, 4 blocks for an afghan that I am calling a Granny Patch Afghan using just 40 of the 84 needles & I am working on an afghan in dusty roses. There is a new book out called Knitting Board Basics by Pat Novack & her daughter. Pat is the lady the has the knitting board web site www.knittingboard.com where you can get the knitting board looms & supplies & books & DVDs. The web site also has some free patterns that you can down load, & some how to do the stitches clips that you can watch on the web site. I got my long loom board from Christmas 2010 & it is the best gift I ever had my mom get for me besides a new bed. I also have the set of 4 round KK looms, a long plasitc purple one, one that is wooden that I got from a craft show a long time ago & the sock loom that I am still trying to figure out. 
Lisa


----------



## SylviaC

Thanks for the info Lisa. I will be checking out the site and maybe the book too.

Mom4tier: sorry to hear about your shoulder. I have seperating bones in my shoulder/arm socket :roll: 
So I have to exercise with a resistance band and be very careful while knitting. Not fun at all.


----------



## bevbill-1948

found a sight with loom patterns squidoo.com. nice patterns


----------



## Needleme

bevbill-1948 said:


> found a sight with loom patterns squidoo.com. nice patterns


What a funny name! Going to check it out now-- thanks!


----------



## hannabavaria

signing up was easy--had to detour several times to get here, finally! --was just 'looming' around the corner : )


----------



## Needleme




----------



## bonmouse65

hannabavaria said:


> signing up was easy--had to detour several times to get here, finally! --was just 'looming' around the corner : )


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Karen M1

sylvia, that looks like my kitti on your couch.. I love Torti's


----------



## SylviaC

She isn't a torti. Here is another photo - she looks black but is brown in the sunshine. She is definitely a Heinz 57 but beautiful and not at all friendly to strangers and animals alike.. Just me and my sons and once someone has been in the house for a while she will go and rub against their legs but don't dare pick her up...She growls and hisses and claws...she is 16 and a half though. She wasn't always this cranky.


----------



## pdunn56

deleted


----------



## pdunn56

Mum4tier said:


> Thank you for this thread. I have a 'frozen shoulder' GRRRR! Hopefully loom knitting will get me back 'in the loop'


Oh my I know what you are going through! I had one a few years ago, was the the dumbest thing, one day it just didn't want to move backwards and got worse quickly. I ended up in physical therapy for it and am very wary of it happening to the other shoulder, so I do the reaching exercises and make sure I keep it moving. The good news is its back to 100% so hang in there, and do the stretching exercises


----------



## Karen M1

She is beautiful. I have an older cat that is cranky. My Torti will bite if anyone but me tries to pet her... she was a rescue that I got at 4 wks old...


----------



## DeeDeeF

YIPPPEEEEEE! found it! thanks to the Admin for listening ! 

I've made hats on the rounds but thats about it; got an oblong board with nails at yard sale no patterns or anything- so, I'm looking for basic knowledge on use and simple patterns to start off with - what do you suggest Please?


----------



## Needleme

Welcome aboard! Glad you found us!!


----------



## Mum4tier

pdunn56 said:


> Mum4tier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this thread. I have a 'frozen shoulder' GRRRR! Hopefully loom knitting will get me back 'in the loop'
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my I know what you are going through! I had one a few years ago, was the the dumbest thing, one day it just didn't want to move backwards and got worse quickly. I ended up in physical therapy for it and am very wary of it happening to the other shoulder, so I do the reaching exercises and make sure I keep it moving. The good news is its back to 100% so hang in there, and do the stretching exercises
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice. I have been to therapy too, and do the exercises..some days it hurts like the devil, and others it doesn't hurt at all. I suppose I will be able to tell the weather by it!!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

DeeDeeF try the web site www.knittingboard.com they sell they boards there & the have how to DVDs & they show you how to do the basic stitches right on the web site. This is where I got my board from. 
Lisa


----------



## DeeDeeF

WOnderful thank you Lisa !!!!


----------



## Karen M1

[check out the Knifty Kntter site or Provocraft, then click on Knifty Knitter. Als Google : Loom Knitting pattterns.

quote=DeeDeeF]YIPPPEEEEEE! found it! thanks to the Admin for listening !

I've made hats on the rounds but thats about it; got an oblong board with nails at yard sale no patterns or anything- so, I'm looking for basic knowledge on use and simple patterns to start off with - what do you suggest Please?[/quote]


----------



## Moon Loomer

Hi Needleme, Where do I sign up - subscribe?


----------



## Moon Loomer

Hi DeeDeeF, Iwould like to see a picture of your board. Moon Loomer


----------



## SylviaC

Moon Loomer said:


> Hi Needleme, Where do I sign up - subscribe?


Hi Moonloomer,
click on the blue 'home' link at the top of this page, go down to 'All Sections' - click on that and it gives you a list of every section. On the far right side of the Loom knitting section, click on subscribe. This will bring up Loom knitting every time you go into your newsletter. Otherwise you will only get emails for the 'Welcome" thread.
Hope this helps.


----------



## vpatt

I ordered a learn how book from DALooms and it took 8 weeks for it to get to me. Still don't have it in my little hands, but I think it must be in the maiilbox today as they said it had been mailed. Would hate to see how long it would take for a loom they had to make. I emailed them twice and the only thing I ever got was an automated response that told me nothing. ?? Ordered a book from Amazon which, of course, got here in about 3 days. I borrowed the round blue loom from my GD to see if this is something I want to do. If not then she will have 2 books to use, lol.


----------



## Needleme

Moon Loomer said:


> Hi Needleme, Where do I sign up - subscribe?


Hi Moon Loomer,
I see Sylvia C answered your question ( thanks, Sylvia!). Did you find us?


----------



## bonmouse65

I have subscribed but so far am not receiving any posts. All I get are additions to this Welcome post. I rechecked to make sure I am subscribed and it says unsubscribe so I know that I am. Is any one else having this problem or is there something I am not doing? Thanks!


----------



## Needleme

bonmouse65 said:


> I have subscribed but so far am not receiving any posts. All I get are additions to this Welcome post. I rechecked to make sure I am subscribed and it says unsubscribe so I know that I am. Is any one else having this problem or is there something I am not doing? Thanks!


I am not sure-- there are others who are more familiar with how this works, but I went to the list of topics and read that you get posts when you post a comment or start a thread. I think you can also hit "watched topics" and get posts that way. Hope this helps--Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## bonmouse65

I will try the watched topics approach. Thank you for your help! 



Needleme said:


> bonmouse65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have subscribed but so far am not receiving any posts. All I get are additions to this Welcome post. I rechecked to make sure I am subscribed and it says unsubscribe so I know that I am. Is any one else having this problem or is there something I am not doing? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure-- there are others who are more familiar with how this works, but I went to the list of topics and read that you get posts when you post a comment or start a thread. I think you can also hit "watched topics" and get posts that way. Hope this helps--Sorry for the confusion!
Click to expand...


----------



## Needleme

bonmouse65 said:


> I will try the watched topics approach. Thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonmouse65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have subscribed but so far am not receiving any posts. All I get are additions to this Welcome post. I rechecked to make sure I am subscribed and it says unsubscribe so I know that I am. Is any one else having this problem or is there something I am not doing? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure-- there are others who are more familiar with how this works, but I went to the list of topics and read that you get posts when you post a comment or start a thread. I think you can also hit "watched topics" and get posts that way. Hope this helps--Sorry for the confusion!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sure-- glad to have you here!


----------



## Marianne818

I finally found you!! I received a round loom set at Christmas, haven't used it yet but it looks interesting, (friend has the straight one and she makes scarfs) I really want to learn to use it and hope this group will give me the get up and go to do so!


----------



## pdunn56

Marianne, happy you are here! you will probably love looming, start with something small so you get instant gratification, I did a basic hat and scarf first, now I'm on to slipper socks... but cables are in my future !! there are so many resources here on the internet, if you are on Facebook there's a lively couple of groups, either friend me Pat Sharpe Dunn and I'll point you in the right direction or in the FB search put knifty knitter and also try loom... have fun!


----------



## Marianne818

pdunn56 said:


> Marianne, happy you are here! you will probably love looming, start with something small so you get instant gratification, I did a basic hat and scarf first, now I'm on to slipper socks... but cables are in my future !! there are so many resources here on the internet, if you are on Facebook there's a lively couple of groups, either friend me Pat Sharpe Dunn and I'll point you in the right direction or in the FB search put knifty knitter and also try loom... have fun!


I am on Facebook and will send a friend request today! Have DR appointments in a few but will be back on later this evening! Thanks!! this is gonna be fun!


----------



## bonmouse65

Glad there is finally a place for us "loomers" to meet and exchange ideas.



Needleme said:


> bonmouse65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will try the watched topics approach. Thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonmouse65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have subscribed but so far am not receiving any posts. All I get are additions to this Welcome post. I rechecked to make sure I am subscribed and it says unsubscribe so I know that I am. Is any one else having this problem or is there something I am not doing? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure-- there are others who are more familiar with how this works, but I went to the list of topics and read that you get posts when you post a comment or start a thread. I think you can also hit "watched topics" and get posts that way. Hope this helps--Sorry for the confusion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure-- glad to have you here!
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Florida Gal

SylviaC said:


> Hi, I am in. So glad you started this. Will this send a message to my email like regular threads? I am assuming so. I would hate to miss anything.
> Don't have a loom yet but hoping to get them this week. 50% coupon for Michaels helps
> I will check out the Knifty Knitter and the Martha Stewart ones. Before I even start I am wanting an infinity but I heard some bad things about those here on KP. I can't afford the better ones. (birthday in July though - maybe my son will treat me)
> I want to make blankets as I believe that looms will be easier on me physically than needles. Guess I will find out and with 50% off I am not losing too much if they are not right for me.


The Martha Stewart loom does not have a good reputation. Get the Kniffty Knitters. There are 4 sizes. About $20. I use them for charity work because they are a lot quicker to make items on the looms than regular needles. Still love using regular needles though. Use the big yellow loom or the largest loom for blankets. Look at YouTube for how to make them.


----------



## Florida Gal

Marianne818 said:


> I finally found you!! I received a round loom set at Christmas, haven't used it yet but it looks interesting, (friend has the straight one and she makes scarfs) I really want to learn to use it and hope this group will give me the get up and go to do so!


You don't need the straight one to make scarves. You can use the Premi (small) circular loom to make scarves. Use 2 starnds of a regular yarn start looming in the round. You can check YouTube for instructions on how to close off the ends.


----------



## Karen M1

I have 2 sets of the Martha S looms. I really like them. I think they are more for one who has been looming for a while. There are a few tricks to using them. I like being able to build so many different sizes of looms. If you can find the original Knifty Knitters, that is the best place to start out. Since Provocraft sold to Boye, the looms are different, again I must say that I like the newer ones. If you go to a Walmart the price is around $15 or less for a set of 4. If you do not like the pegs being removable, just glue them in or to tighten them only, use a small piece of tissue in the hole then insert the peg...



Florida Gal said:


> SylviaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am in. So glad you started this. Will this send a message to my email like regular threads? I am assuming so. I would hate to miss anything.
> Don't have a loom yet but hoping to get them this week. 50% coupon for Michaels helps
> I will check out the Knifty Knitter and the Martha Stewart ones. Before I even start I am wanting an infinity but I heard some bad things about those here on KP. I can't afford the better ones. (birthday in July though - maybe my son will treat me)
> I want to make blankets as I believe that looms will be easier on me physically than needles. Guess I will find out and with 50% off I am not losing too much if they are not right for me.
> 
> 
> 
> The Martha Stewart loom does not have a good reputation. Get the Kniffty Knitters. There are 4 sizes. About $20. I use them for charity work because they are a lot quicker to make items on the looms than regular needles. Still love using regular needles though. Use the big yellow loom or the largest loom for blankets. Look at YouTube for how to make them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Florida Gal

DeeDeeF said:


> YIPPPEEEEEE! found it! thanks to the Admin for listening !
> 
> I've made hats on the rounds but thats about it; got an oblong board with nails at yard sale no patterns or anything- so, I'm looking for basic knowledge on use and simple patterns to start off with - what do you suggest Please?


Try YouTube. Its full of instructions.


----------



## bonmouse65

Florida Gal said:


> SylviaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am in. So glad you started this. Will this send a message to my email like regular threads? I am assuming so. I would hate to miss anything.
> Don't have a loom yet but hoping to get them this week. 50% coupon for Michaels helps
> I will check out the Knifty Knitter and the Martha Stewart ones. Before I even start I am wanting an infinity but I heard some bad things about those here on KP. I can't afford the better ones. (birthday in July though - maybe my son will treat me)
> I want to make blankets as I believe that looms will be easier on me physically than needles. Guess I will find out and with 50% off I am not losing too much if they are not right for me.
> 
> 
> 
> The Martha Stewart loom does not have a good reputation. Get the Kniffty Knitters. There are 4 sizes. About $20. I use them for charity work because they are a lot quicker to make items on the looms than regular needles. Still love using regular needles though. Use the big yellow loom or the largest loom for blankets. Look at YouTube for how to make them.
Click to expand...

Some one later in this forum says that she likes the Martha Stewart looms but I am new at looming and I bought her set and I don't like them. The majority of the pegs will not go into the holes easily and when I really push them in or use a rubber mallet, it is almost impossible to get them out. I emailed an inquiry about this problem and they sent me all new pegs but I had the same problem with those pegs as well. If you are not planning on doing any weaving, you will have wasted your money. You are better off buying the set of 4 rounds and some of the straight ones individually as well. About half the kit is for weaving. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## bonmouse65

Karen M1 said:


> I have 2 sets of the Martha S looms. I really like them. I think they are more for one who has been looming for a while. There are a few tricks to using them. I like being able to build so many different sizes of looms. If you can find the original Knifty Knitters, that is the best place to start out. Since Provocraft sold to Boye, the looms are different, again I must say that I like the newer ones. If you go to a Walmart the price is around $15 or less for a set of 4. If you do not like the pegs being removable, just glue them in or to tighten them only, use a small piece of tissue in the hole then insert the peg...
> 
> Did you have any problem getting the pegs to go into the holes? Mine are so tight, I can't get most of them in.
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SylviaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am in. So glad you started this. Will this send a message to my email like regular threads? I am assuming so. I would hate to miss anything.
> Don't have a loom yet but hoping to get them this week. 50% coupon for Michaels helps
> I will check out the Knifty Knitter and the Martha Stewart ones. Before I even start I am wanting an infinity but I heard some bad things about those here on KP. I can't afford the better ones. (birthday in July though - maybe my son will treat me)
> I want to make blankets as I believe that looms will be easier on me physically than needles. Guess I will find out and with 50% off I am not losing too much if they are not right for me.
> 
> 
> 
> The Martha Stewart loom does not have a good reputation. Get the Kniffty Knitters. There are 4 sizes. About $20. I use them for charity work because they are a lot quicker to make items on the looms than regular needles. Still love using regular needles though. Use the big yellow loom or the largest loom for blankets. Look at YouTube for how to make them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SylviaC

Thank you all for your advice. 
I am planning on the Knifty Knitters to start with. If you can work as fast as people say. I will be very happy as I want to make lots of scarves and hats for the homeless and the women's shelter, and a few blankets too. 
Also the socks for me...slouchy socks coming up. Can't find them in the store so now is the time to finally make socks.


----------



## Karen M1

the pegs of the MS loom are hard to get in the first time. I use a small rubber mallet and pliers to pull them out. I still like being able to build whatever loom I need...


----------



## bonmouse65

I was afraid of damaging the pegs/holes if I did that but if that's what you have been doing, I will give it a try.

Always nice to hear from someone that has always tried something we (I) have been afraid to do.

Thank you Karen! 


Karen M1 said:


> the pegs of the MS loom are hard to get in the first time. I use a small rubber mallet and pliers to pull them out. I still like being able to build whatever loom I need...


----------



## Needleme

SylviaC said:


> Thank you all for your advice.
> I am planning on the Knifty Knitters to start with. If you can work as fast as people say. I will be very happy as I want to make lots of scarves and hats for the homeless and the women's shelter, and a few blankets too.
> Also the socks for me...slouchy socks coming up. Can't find them in the store so now is the time to finally make socks.


Oh, you will love loom knitting hats and scarves-- they go by wonderfully fast!


----------



## cindy lew

love the kniffty knitters also, got mine at Walmart for 19.00. Cindy Lew.........welcome


----------



## Karen M1

I was just over on Ralvery and there are a lot of loom patterns there. Some are free and some are $.If anyone is interested in classes, there is a yahoo group "Loom Classes"and sometimes there is something going on in the other groups, Gettin It Pegged just did a penquin stuffed toy. The KISS group is starting a bunny toy for Easter. There are Loom-a-longs on Ralvery too. Have fun everyone... Hugs Karen


----------



## Dory

I had purchased the Knifty Loom kit about a year ago and have not had the patience to sit and try it out. I watched a video of a 10 year old, made me feel really stupid. Hopefully this site will help me!
Thanks for starting this 
Dory


----------



## bonmouse65

Dory said:


> I had purchased the Knifty Loom kit about a year ago and have not had the patience to sit and try it out. I watched a video of a 10 year old, made me feel really stupid. Hopefully this site will help me!
> Thanks for starting this
> Dory


I felt the same way Dory. One day I thought - well who is going to see my mistakes - no one - so I jumped right in and got started and it was amazing how quickly I got it -- so -- give it a try Dory - think you will love it. Hugs and happy looming!


----------



## SylviaC

Finally I bought my looms!! I did not get Knifty Knitters though, they are called Knit Quick from Loops and Threads at Michaels. I got 4 round and 4 long looms using a 40% coupon on the long ones because they cost more, should have made two trips and used 2 coupons but I catch the bus so that's OK. 
I just read the leaflet from the round looms with a hat pattern in it and I am going to read the leaflet from the long looms now and I will be all set.


----------



## bonmouse65

SylviaC said:


> Finally I bought my looms!! I did not get Knifty Knitters though, they are called Knit Quick from Loops and Threads at Michaels. I got 4 round and 4 long looms using a 40% coupon on the long ones because they cost more, should have made two trips and used 2 coupons but I catch the bus so that's OK.
> I just read the leaflet from the round looms with a hat pattern in it and I am going to read the leaflet from the long looms now and I will be all set.


I bought the same ones Sylvia. It must be that they don't carry the other ones any more. This is a Michael's brand I think. I was a little disappointed with the round ones as it did not give you any good directions on how to do it so it's a good thing there are a lot of good videos on Youtube. Can't wait to get started. I didn't get the long ones. You must tell us how you like them. Hugs and happy looming!


----------



## SylviaC

Thanks Bonmouse, I bought a book on how to use long looms by House of White Briches (Annies I guess) from Michaels and quite a bit more stuff - I spent $127.00 today. Never spent quite that much before. A limited income does that to a person but I had another nice win at Bingo!! 
I got 2 balls (skeins) of Homespun to make a shawl with so I may make that before I start on the looms. I do have a WIP that I SHOULD get finished. I hate it and it is driving me crazy but I promised so I have to do it.


----------



## katlvr.74

:thumbup: Stumbled onto you. Hope I can come back and find you again. I have the KB Sock Loom board, but I just can't get the hang of it. That doesn't mean I will give up on it tho.


----------



## Jackie2

SylviaC said:


> Thanks Bonmouse, I bought a book on how to use long looms by House of White Briches (Annies I guess) from Michaels and quite a bit more stuff - I spent $127.00 today. Never spent quite that much before. A limited income does that to a person but I had another nice win at Bingo!!
> I got 2 balls (skeins) of Homespun to make a shawl with so I may make that before I start on the looms. I do have a WIP that I SHOULD get finished. I hate it and it is driving me crazy but I promised so I have to do it.


You should make the shawl on a long loom.  The really cool part about using the long looms is that there is no 'back side' to the item you knit. The long looms create a double knit that looks the same on the front as the back. The homespun yarn would work well on the loom too. LOL, I am just so anxious to have someone who is not new to knitting but is new to the loom/knitting board try one out and let us know how they like it. I have never knitted with needles, and I probably wont because of arthritis and coordination issues so I am curious to see how you all think they compare.


----------



## Marianne818

I am not really new to knitting, just new to using circulars and dpn's. I recently received the loom set as a gift, have one long one and a set of rounds. I have spent a lot of today reading different site infos and really feel that this will be fun to use. Hope to start a project tomorrow if everything cooperates here (which rarely happens) LOL.


----------



## Jackie2

Marianne818 said:


> I am not really new to knitting, just new to using circulars and dpn's. I recently received the loom set as a gift, have one long one and a set of rounds. I have spent a lot of today reading different site infos and really feel that this will be fun to use. Hope to start a project tomorrow if everything cooperates here (which rarely happens) LOL.


Can't wait to see what you do and how you like it.

One thing I don't remember being told about prior to starting my first project on a long loom was using a scrap piece of contrasting yarn as an 'anchor'. If you haven't seen it yet please look it up on youtube because it is really important. I tie mine in a loop to make sure I don't pull it out. It will keep the loops on the starting end nice and defined so you can crochet them to look just like your cast off on the end.


----------



## vpatt

I would like to buy a sock loom.....is there a good one you can recommend that does not cost too much......just lost my job and won't have a lot of money now. I have access to round looms that I bought my granddaughter and will also try them.


----------



## Jackie2

The least expensive sock loom I have seen was $25, at Joann's I think, but there were none left last time I went to my local store so I ordered the adjustable one off Amazon. You can use the smallest circle loom for socks from what I understand but I would think they wouldn't be as good a fit as using the adjustable one from AKB. I'll keep my eye out for one and let you know if I find one.


----------



## JannaKay

I am so excited that there is a forum dedicated to loom knitting. Thanks!


----------



## Needleme

JannaKay said:


> I am so excited that there is a forum dedicated to loom knitting. Thanks!


Glad to have you join us! Enjoy!


----------



## vpatt

Thanks! I saw one for $27, but I've forgotten which site. I'm sure I can find it again. AKB?



Jackie2 said:


> The least expensive sock loom I have seen was $25, at Joann's I think, but there were none left last time I went to my local store so I ordered the adjustable one off Amazon. You can use the smallest circle loom for socks from what I understand but I would think they wouldn't be as good a fit as using the adjustable one from AKB. I'll keep my eye out for one and let you know if I find one.


----------



## lkellison

Yes, I'm so glad to see loom knitting info available now. Am anxious to see what our crafty people have come up with. I have a set of looms but haven't played with them yet.


----------



## lvsroses

You are going to love them! I wake in the middle of the knight just to work on projects, Have fun!


----------



## lkellison

ghosking said:


> Thank you Admin for adding this to the site. I'm sure it will take off very soon  Loomer's Unite  I've been looming alot more these days, as I'm going for therapy twice a week on my arm now.
> 
> Look forward to seeing the many posts


What happened to your arm? Will it heal and you can go back to regular two-needle knitting? This loom knitting is exactly what people with disabilities need so they can participate in creating projects for themselves and friends and family. Being able to contribute is very important.


----------



## lkellison

mohoppy52 said:


> Jumping for joy!!!!!!! I have many different looms,like the KK ones and a few of the sock looms and the long looms from KK for afghans. Really love making tube socks on the looms.


Question about the tube socks on looms. Are they snug enough so they stay up? Pulling up your socks all day long is _not_ fun.


----------



## lvsroses

My first project was a scarf made from yarn I found at a dollar store. When my friends and co-workers saw it they all wanted one....I had a hard time getting them all done for christmas gifts! I love my looms!


----------



## Casey2a

Finally!!! with all the avid knitters here, i hope to find more info about my knitting board as well as looms. Thank you!


----------



## Moon Loomer

SylviaC said:


> Moon Loomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Needleme, Where do I sign up - subscribe?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Moonloomer,
> click on the blue 'home' link at the top of this page, go down to 'All Sections' - click on that and it gives you a list of every section. On the far right side of the Loom knitting section, click on subscribe. This will bring up Loom knitting every time you go into your newsletter. Otherwise you will only get emails for the 'Welcome" thread.
> Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

Hi Sylvia C, Thanks! That is the way I came in, but I had not looked right to see the Subscribe / Unsubscribe buttons I am now 172. Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer

vpatt said:


> Thanks! I saw one for $27, but I've forgotten which site. I'm sure I can find it again. AKB?
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The least expensive sock loom I have seen was $25, at Joann's I think, but there were none left last time I went to my local store so I ordered the adjustable one off Amazon. You can use the smallest circle loom for socks from what I understand but I would think they wouldn't be as good a fit as using the adjustable one from AKB. I'll keep my eye out for one and let you know if I find one.
Click to expand...

The AKB (Authentic Knitting Board) has 2 rectangle sock looms one adult the other is adjustable. AKB has a yahoo group this is by invitation. Apply at AKB's web site. DA looms has a round set of sock looms of many sizes, rectangle looms (adjustable) all for socks, and some of the smallest of the hat looms can be uses for the large socks. Cindy Woods has looms for socks. I believe Kiss Looms has looms that can make socks. There are others but not mentioned due to my faulty memory. Each will have instructions on how best to use their products. Ilesa Philips has a hansom sock book, and other general books on loom knitting that have sock sections. 
There is more out there BUT before you start get a fresh note book, journal, etc. Get some tabs, tab about 3 - 4 pages for each mfg/suppler (it really is easier to turn a page or 2 to compare equipment and patterns than to go to the net. Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer

Moon Loomer said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I saw one for $27, but I've forgotten which site. I'm sure I can find it again. AKB?
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The least expensive sock loom I have seen was $25, at Joann's I think, but there were none left last time I went to my local store so I ordered the adjustable one off Amazon. You can use the smallest circle loom for socks from what I understand but I would think they wouldn't be as good a fit as using the adjustable one from AKB. I'll keep my eye out for one and let you know if I find one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AKB (Authentic Knitting Board) has 2 rectangle sock looms one adult the other is adjustable. AKB has a yahoo group this is by invitation. Apply at AKB's web site. DA looms has a round set of sock looms of many sizes, rectangle looms (adjustable) all for socks, and some of the smallest of the hat looms can be uses for the large socks. Cindy Woods has looms for socks. I believe Kiss Looms has looms that can make socks. There are others but not mentioned due to my faulty memory. Each will have instructions on how best to use their products. Ilesa Philips has a hansom sock book, and other general books on loom knitting that have sock sections.
> There is more out there BUT before you start get a fresh note book, journal, etc. Get some tabs, tab about 3 - 4 pages for each mfg/suppler (it really is easier to turn a page or 2 to compare equipment and patterns than to go to the net. Moon Loomer
Click to expand...

 PS At JoAnn's coupons apply to books and looms when they are not on sale, with a very workable special order system. Michael's has their own large gauge plastic looms and often stocks books. Hobby Lobby has their own large gauge looms, AKB looms, and books. More latter. M L


----------



## Kittin72

I'm going to order the Martha Stewart loom. My sister-in-law said she got these because you can move the pegs. Some one else told me if she knitted to tight the pegs would breakon the other kind. Maybe she just knitted tight.


----------



## Karen M1

try going to you tube.com put in loom knitting in the search and you will get a lot of videos. If you want some from a couple of pro's look up Purling Sprite and Graciela Worth. They are fantastic look knitters. The Purling Sprite is Isela Phelps , who has 4 or 5 loom knitting book out now. I hope this helps you. www.youtube.com/loomknitting.. try clicking on this and I hope it works for you. if not copy and paste it to your browser



jenny012760 said:


> I am glad it is here now. Hard to find looming patterns and videos.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Karen M1 said:


> try going to you tube.com put in loom knitting in the search and you will get a lot of videos. If you want some from a couple of pro's look up Purling Sprite and Graciela Worth. They are fantastic look knitters. The Purling Sprite is Isela Phelps , who has 4 or 5 loom knitting book out now. I hope this helps you. www.youtube.com/loomknitting.. try clicking on this and I hope it works for you. if not copy and paste it to your browser
> 
> 
> 
> jenny012760 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad it is here now. Hard to find looming patterns and videos.
Click to expand...

Hi Karen and Jenny, 
My library:

Loom Knitting Primer by Isela Phelps Web site, purling sprite 
Loom Knitting Pattern Book by Isela Phelps 
Loom Knitting Socks by Isela Phelps 
Learn To Knit Cables On Looms by Isela Phelps 
Knitting Board Basics by Pat & Kim Novak 
Sock Loom Basics (using the KB Sock Loom) no author printed by Leisure Arts http://www.leisurearts.com 
Knitting Wheel Fashions by no author printed by L. A. 
More Knitting Wheel Fashions by Kathy Norris 
I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting by Kathy Norris Web site: 
http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com 
Learn To Knit On Circle Looms by Denise Layman 
Learn New Stitches On Circle Looms by Anne Bipes 
Learn to Knit On Long Looms by Anne Bipes 
Loom Knitting For Little People by Bethany A. Dailey 
Provo Craft's Basic Instruction & pattern series of booklets. These are for their Knifty Knitter Circle, Adult Hat, Straight, & Long Looms plus accessories (plastic large gauge)
Similar to Provo: A) Are Looms by Boye with an instruction book & DVD 
B) Knit Quick looms (Michael's) with a separate Project Book 
Authentic Knitting Board (AKB), owners Pat & Kim Novak Adjustable knitting boards, in four lengths, tad pole a little loom, accessories, patterns, instructions (DVDs, You Tube, a Yahoo Group, and nice people). These boards can be used in single or double rake, for knitting, and used as a weaving loom with additional accessories. 
DA Looms has a number of styles and the widest range of gauges 
http://www.dalooms.com Wood looms and some plastic looms
Cindy Wood A wide range of wood looms in two gauges 
http://www.cwood.com 
Kiss looms, I have yet to explore. 
Red heart has a pamphlet of loom knitting patterns. 
Lion Brand has loom knitting patterns on its web site and Martha Stewart's multi-style loom.

Most of the books listed appear regularly in fabric and craft stores plus are sold on line. Moon Loomer


----------



## Karen M1

Moon Loomer, That sounds a lot like my library , I have the kiss instructions and the video.I have a video that is " Round Loom Knitting" by American Knitter. I also have some AKB videos (4). I have never opened them as I still do not enjoy the AKB. I buy every new book tthat comes out.Kiss has their instructions on their site, also patterns.Isn't looming the greatest thing? What all have you made from the books?


----------



## Jackie2

Karen M1 said:


> Moon Loomer, That sounds a lot like my library , I have the kiss instructions and the video.I have a video that is " Round Loom Knitting" by American Knitter. I also have some AKB videos (4). I have never opened them as I still do not enjoy the AKB. I buy every new book tthat comes out.Kiss has their instructions on their site, also patterns.Isn't looming the greatest thing? What all have you made from the books?


Don't mean to be nosey, but I'm curious to know what it is about the AKB loom you do not enjoy. I like mine, but I have been looking at the KISS looms as well.


----------



## Karen M1

Too many dropped stitches. I do not like the nails. Maybe it is because I have used so many other looms. I bought the AkB a long time ago. Everytime I try to use it, I get frustrated and quit. The last time I tried using it, I wasted a whole day and evening trying to use it... I could have finished 3 or more projects if I had been using another loom. I think that I have every brand of loom that there is. I put a pegboard up in my hallway and have most of them hanging up. My KISSES are in their own container and so are the MS looms.

Don't mean to be nosey, but I'm curious to know what it is about the AKB loom you do not enjoy. I like mine, but I have been looking at the KISS looms as well.[/quote]


----------



## Jackie2

Karen M1 said:


> Too many dropped stitches. I do not like the nails. Maybe it is because I have used so many other looms. I bought the AkB a long time ago. Everytime I try to use it, I get frustrated and quit. The last time I tried using it, I wasted a whole day and evening trying to use it... I could have finished 3 or more projects if I had been using another loom. I think that I have every brand of loom that there is. I put a pegboard up in my hallway and have most of them hanging up. My KISSES are in their own container and so are the MS looms.
> 
> Don't mean to be nosey, but I'm curious to know what it is about the AKB loom you do not enjoy. I like mine, but I have been looking at the KISS looms as well.


[/quote]

I will probably be like you and obtain every type of loom there is. I have three of the AKB looms and I do like them. The sock loom is tedious but I suppose any finer gauge would be. Going to make an earnest effort to make quite a few projects on each loom before buying more though, which will be something new for me. Usually I blaze through stuff thinking each new item I find must be tried to see if it is better. Then I get overwhelmed by all the unfinished projects and move on to something else... :shock:

I have seen pics of some well used AKBs and thought it looked like nails were used for the pegs. I just thought they were worn down or something but from what you say it sounds like maybe they really did use nails at some point. Mine has really nice metal pins with a round ball on top. That probably makes all the difference in preventing dropped stitches.


----------



## Karen M1

I bought mine about 6 yrs ago. The Kiss is one for you to check out. I do not get to use mine as much as I would like to as I teach classes and have to be using the KK's a lot.



Jackie2 said:


> Karen M1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many dropped stitches. I do not like the nails. Maybe it is because I have used so many other looms. I bought the AkB a long time ago. Everytime I try to use it, I get frustrated and quit. The last time I tried using it, I wasted a whole day and evening trying to use it... I could have finished 3 or more projects if I had been using another loom. I think that I have every brand of loom that there is. I put a pegboard up in my hallway and have most of them hanging up. My KISSES are in their own container and so are the MS looms.
> 
> Don't mean to be nosey, but I'm curious to know what it is about the AKB loom you do not enjoy. I like mine, but I have been looking at the KISS looms as well.
Click to expand...

I will probably be like you and obtain every type of loom there is. I have three of the AKB looms and I do like them. The sock loom is tedious but I suppose any finer gauge would be. Going to make an earnest effort to make quite a few projects on each loom before buying more though, which will be something new for me. Usually I blaze through stuff thinking each new item I find must be tried to see if it is better. Then I get overwhelmed by all the unfinished projects and move on to something else... :shock:

I have seen pics of some well used AKBs and thought it looked like nails were used for the pegs. I just thought they were worn down or something but from what you say it sounds like maybe they really did use nails at some point. Mine has really nice metal pins with a round ball on top. That probably makes all the difference in preventing dropped stitches.[/quote]


----------



## Moon Loomer

Karen M1 said:


> Moon Loomer, That sounds a lot like my library , I have the kiss instructions and the video.I have a video that is " Round Loom Knitting" by American Knitter. I also have some AKB videos (4). I have never opened them as I still do not enjoy the AKB. I buy every new book tthat comes out.Kiss has their instructions on their site, also patterns.Isn't looming the greatest thing? What all have you made from the books?


Hi Karen M1, The newer AKB have rounded top metal pegs much more user friendly, I know as I have just acquired an older AKB with the nail style pegs. those nails do slow me down. You will have to watch for yarn splitting yet but the yarn snagging is gone. 
My favorite is an adaption of a lace wt shawl shown in Knitting Board Basics to the 10" board. I have very good results opening the board to 1" and use Pattens lace (no sequins ). Results: a 2oz scarf, 7 - 8" by 60". Moon Loomer


----------



## lvsroses

I have the video and several books but I just can't get the hang of the AKB! I love my round KK looms..maybe I just need to find a longer one, I need 64 pegs to cast on! I am so frusrtrated as I wanted to make a shawl as a surprise "Love you-thinking about you" gift and I wanted it to be done ASAP. AAAAGGGHHH!!


----------



## Jackie2

lvsroses said:


> I have the video and several books but I just can't get the hang of the AKB! I love my round KK looms..maybe I just need to find a longer one, I need 64 pegs to cast on! I am so frusrtrated as I wanted to make a shawl as a surprise "Love you-thinking about you" gift and I wanted it to be done ASAP. AAAAGGGHHH!!


Which AKB are you using? And what kind of trouble are you having?


----------



## lvsroses

It is the "Authentic Knitting board" and I bought it at Hobby Lobby. My biggest problem is that when the knitted material comes down through the loom there is these long loops of yarn and it looks so sloppy. Is it supposed to do this and I fix it at the end? I am using Pound of Love yarn...I thought that would be thick enough to work with but yet not to thick for a shawl.


----------



## Jackie2

It sounds like you aren't putting in an anchor yarn. If you are using an anchor yarn then those loops should be looped around it, and you will bind off those loops just like you will the other end. Do not remove the anchor yarn before you have bound off that end.


----------



## Jackie2

Jackie2 said:


> It sounds like you aren't putting in an anchor yarn. If you are using an anchor yarn then those loops should be looped around it, and you will bind off those loops just like you will the other end. Do not remove the anchor yarn before you have bound off that end.


Forgot to add, I like to tie my anchor yarn into a loop so I don't have to worry about it coming out. The pull down on the anchor yarn and those loops should 'neaten' themselves up. You'll then be able to see the loops you will use the crochet the 'bind off' on that end.


----------



## lvsroses

I like you find them tedious. I can knit much faster on my KKLooms.


----------



## lvsroses

that could be the problem. I will give it another try when I feel better. Todays is a bad MS day lots.of pain..and I came down with a cold...I just cant win today!!! But thank you I am looking forward to trying again!


----------



## Jackie2

lvsroses said:


> I like you find them tedious. I can knit much faster on my KKLooms.


I don't find the AKB long looms tedious, just the sock loom as it is a finer gauge. And now that I realized I was using the sock loom incorrectly I don't find it nearly as tedious as I did. I hate to admit it but instead of using a knit stitch on the sock loom I was e wrapping it...  That's what I get for not reading the directions first.


----------



## Jackie2

lvsroses said:


> that could be the problem. I will give it another try when I feel better. Todays is a bad MS day lots.of pain..and I came down with a cold...I just cant win today!!! But thank you I am looking forward to trying again!


Yes do try again later, I think you will be pleased. I am currently working on long stripes that I will sew together to create a vertically striped afghan. Using the small spacer, stockinette stitch, and the Caron one pound yarns(4-ply, medium weight) I am getting a nice thick double sided fabric that I am more than happy with.

Hope you feel better soon.

Casting on with anchor yarn:

http://www.knittingboard.com/v/vspfiles/knittingboard-cast-on.pdf

The AKB instructions for binding off both ends, very helpful:

http://www.knittingboard.com/v/vspfiles/stitch_bindoff.pdf


----------



## lvsroses

Thank you for your help..tomorrow is another day so let's hope it is a good one.! Enjoy your stripes!


----------



## granny1

lvsroses said:


> I have the video and several books but I just can't get the hang of the AKB! I love my round KK looms..maybe I just need to find a longer one, I need 64 pegs to cast on! I am so frusrtrated as I wanted to make a shawl as a surprise "Love you-thinking about you" gift and I wanted it to be done ASAP. AAAAGGGHHH!!


There is a shawl on the Provo website using the largest round loom.


----------



## lvsroses

I hope all goes well and you can get a project started! I have several round looms and several long looms and 2 really large wooden one that I use for large afghans. I love loom knitting and take small projects with me to doctor apt. etc. and I have turned a few people on to this. My family and friends can't wait to see what will show up as gifts! Hope you have fun!!!


----------

